# Hoping to track down a bloodline...



## Peacepoodle365 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi,

This past week I lost my 17-year old toy poodle named Molly. I have attached a picture of her. I miss her so much.  She had an absolutely fantastic personality. My parents owned another puppy from the same sire and he was also amazing.

These poodles were from KarDon's Kennels in Reedsburg WI, which has since closed down. At the time, we were told that the poodles were sold across the US and Canada.

I am wondering if it is realistic to try and track down their relatives for my next puppy. Do people ever do this? I know that if I were to get another puppy he or she would not be exactly the same... but I still like the idea of getting a puppy from the same bloodline. I'm willing to travel for a puppy.

This may be a different topic, but I have a 6 month old apricot abstract moyen/small standard girl named Ginger. I'm not sure I will get used to being a single dog home but I'm curious if people have thoughts as to whether it is "safe" to have a toy raised with a 20 lb (and growing) puppy or if it is smarter to get Ginger a larger playmate. Would a mini be better? I really do love toy poodles and would like another but don't want to be illogical about this. How many of you have multiple sizes as part of your family?

Anyway, I thought I would post here to see if anyone knows where the dogs from this kennel went or how I would go about searching.



https://www.wiscnews.com/baraboonewsrepublic/news/local/obituaries/karen-gardner/article_fa3b7fe8-9d59-11e1-8636-0019bb2963f4.html











Obituary for Donald L. Gardner | Farber Funeral Home


Share memories & support the family




www.farberfuneralhome.com





I believe one of the parents for my Molly was:
Kar-Don's Piece Of The Onyx
PP622440/03 12-01
Black

Unfortunately I think when I got her, I didn't have a lot of extra funds so I'm not sure I registered her, although I will look through old paperwork and check. I have the papers for her half brother.

Thanks for reading!

-Jill


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww, she looks like a sweetie. Seventeen years is a long time, but of course it's never enough.

I went through a similar situation as you at the beginning of last year. I lost both my dogs, who were littermates, and started a search for anyone breeding from the same lines. I found a nephew at stud at a puppy mill. Some cousins were being used to breed doodles and merles out west. A good breeder in Canada had couple of even more distant cousins. Needless to say, I didn't want to support sketchy breeders, and the Covid situation made it impractical to import a puppy from Canada. I ended up getting two puppies from unrelated lines instead.

I would start your search with one of poodle clubs in your region, perhaps the Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club. They might know if anyone is still breeding from the KarDon lines. However, be prepared for the possibility that they might steer you elsewhere if they aren't comfortable recommending a breeder still using the line. 

Times have changed as far as getting a toy poodle and, to some extent, even a mini poodle. Most good breeders currently have wait lists. The want ads still have ads from puppy mills and backyard breeders; there are many reasons to resist temptation and to avoid such breeders. However, since you currently have a young dog at home, I would have advised you to wait anyhow. I added a puppy when my older dog was 14 months. It would have been easier to deal with the puppy if my older dog was past the teenaged mischief stage. My older dog enjoyed having a puppy, but his training came to a screeching stop while I put all my efforts into socializing and housebreaking the puppy.


----------



## Peacepoodle365 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ty. Definitely never enough time. 

Yes, I think I should wait until Ginger goes through more training and I get through the winter at the very least... I would rather do housebreaking in spring or summer or fall! So I figured if I started looking now I could get on a wait list if any relatives with reputable breeders are still out there. Unless I stumble upon an adult dog which I would consider too.

Part of my challenge is that I don't live in WI anymore, I'm in MA, so most of my search has to be over the internet.

It is definitely tough, I feel like both Ginger and I are feeling the emptiness and it is so sad, but I can also wait for the right puppy.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Peacepoodle365 said:


> How many of you have multiple sizes as part of your family?


In the past I had a 12 pound toy and 110 pound mutt be the best of friends. Currently I have a 14 pound toy who is 13 years old, a 9/10 month old standard who is HUGE and getting bigger, and a 13 week standard who is, to put it nicely, a little on the butterball side. I think as long as the bigger dogs don't pick on the smaller you are in good shape. In my house the toy is the King of the Castle and everyone else falls in line.


----------

